# Radiohead Rorschach



## Retsu (Feb 7, 2009)

> It is no longer possible to have an original opinion on Radiohead.
> 
> You've absorbed the deified albums, quarreled over the rock critic pontifications, frowned at the guarded, combative interviews. Thom Yorke's ugly-stick-beaten mug has peered at you from the pages of every magazine known to man; his every word and every note has ignited its own individual Internet flame war. Mass media has bombarded us with Radiohead critique, rendering us unable to generate an unfiltered opinion of our own.
> 
> ...


More


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 7, 2009)

Actually, I've never been exposed to any of that (and coincidentally, I'm not a huge fan of Radiohead).


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't get it. What's the point of the article, that people only like Radiohead because they're critically acclaimed? Doesn't the person that wrote this know that fifth graders have _really_ shitty taste in music? When I was in fifth grade, I thought that "I Like To Move It Move It" by Crazy Frog was the greatest song ever.


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't like radiohead, does that me me living under a rock?


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 7, 2009)

the only radiohead i *really* like is kid a and some of ok computer, but umm.. yeah.

i might have asked for a sentence or two about the band. the pictures were expressive of something, but an opinion in plain words would help.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

so you can only have an opinion on Radiohead if you're an idiot.

I SEE


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 7, 2009)

well it is surprising how many people are too stupid to have an opinion that isn't rooted in someone else's opinion, actually.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> well it is surprising how many people are too stupid to have an opinion that isn't rooted in someone else's opinion, actually.


no it's not

people are stupid and jump on hype trains and can't think for themselves because thinking for yourself makes you a social anathema


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 7, 2009)

fun fact

to the best of my knowledge, i haven't listened to radiohead (or at least, haven't listened to it knowingly) ever.

i have also never read, heard or watched any critique of the band.

am i dumber than a fifth-grader? :3


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 7, 2009)

Um...ok. Why fifth graders? 

I like radiohead. I started liking it when Last fm played me optimistic. I don't see how I have been influenced by other people's views, considering I don't tend to read aritcles about bands (the exception being NIN for some reason).


----------



## OrangeAipom (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought the picture captions were a bit funny.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty much on the same train as goldenquagsire.


----------

